# Mod services? (FireFly, Arc4+, Arc AA)



## Bosley (Aug 11, 2009)

I would love to upgrade some of my favorite oldies with better LEDs, but have no idea which (if any) of these can be safely and effectively upgraded. In a perfect world, here is what I would love:

FireFly (gen 1)- current beam is blue and blotchy. I would love something smoother, whiter, and/or brighter (in that order).

Arc4+- love the light, but something brighter and whiter would be great.

Arc AA- beam is blueish-- would love something white and floody.

If you can upgrade these lights, please PM me with what upgrades you can do and a price quote please.

Thanks in advance,
Robert.


----------



## Bosley (Aug 13, 2009)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## greenLED (Aug 13, 2009)

ArcAA's are a pain to mod. That said:

Arc4, koala is your man.
Darkzero can surely help you with the other 2.


----------

